# Overclocking a new FX 8350



## Thimblewad (Jun 19, 2017)

I just got my hands on a new *FX 8350*. Fiddled with the settings a bit → *disabled powersave states*, *turbo*, *HPC* etc.,* LLC* set to* "regular"*. Using a *Gigabyte GA-970A-DS3P (4+2 phase)*.

Settings:
*4.7 GHz @ *+0.175V* (max.1.440 V after LLC does it's magic (CPU-Z))*

Temperatures after stress (*max. load 55° C*):






Is this okay for 24/7 use and can this chip be pushed more?

I haven't tried increasing the HT and NB speeds or NB clocks. Is there a chance I could get better results changing these two settings as well?

ALSO:
*→ CPU-Z validation ←*
*→ CPU-Z validation (4.8 GHz) ←*


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 19, 2017)

4.7 without additional cooling on the vrms is about all youre gonna get. Check my specs and my cpuz signature. I don't mess with LLC.


----------



## ASOT (Jun 19, 2017)

Could help if u had GA-970A-UD3P atleast or better the 8350 need strong board/better oc


----------



## Thimblewad (Jun 19, 2017)

eidairaman1 said:


> 4.7 without additional cooling on the vrms is about all youre gonna get.



I'll try doing 4.8, will report soon.




eidairaman1 said:


> I don't mess with LLC.



*If I leave LLC on "auto"(off), then the PC won't boot even at +0.200 V.*


----------



## Thimblewad (Jun 19, 2017)

ASOT said:


> Could help if u had GA-970A-UD3P atleast or better the 8350 need strong board/better oc



Not changing the board, going Ryzen when I have the money, this PC will then be inherited by my 10-year old brother.


----------



## JATownes (Jun 19, 2017)

eidairaman1 said:


> 4.7 without additional cooling on the vrms is about all youre gonna get. Check my specs and my cpuz signature. I don't mess with LLC.


This.  Pushing that 8350 on a 970 board is not the best idea.  Good cooling on a 990FX board will yield anywhere from 4.8-5.0Ghz, but that chip will want lots of volts to get it done.  

Active cooling on the VRMs might help, but I would be careful that they do not pop.

JAT


----------



## Thimblewad (Jun 19, 2017)

I just have to finish downloading 3DMark, then I'll try for 4.8 on voltages that should still be okay for this board.


*I guess max. 1.460-ish for 4.8 GHz?*
*EDIT: I pressume "thermal margin" in AOD means °C before shutdown?*
*EDIT2: I have a bunch of case fans, PC is very cool. Do the VRM temps still present a big issue (I don't think I can monitor those)?*

GTA V, all maxed except advanced settings, 1080p with a sh*tload of mods, 4.7 GHz/1.440 V:


----------



## Thimblewad (Jun 19, 2017)

4.8 GHz @ same voltage as before (+0.175V / 1.440 V max.) seems stable, erm, wow?


----------



## ASOT (Jun 20, 2017)

Play safe please,the more concern is with your gpu then cpu,FX is doing Ok 4.4-4.5 GHz on that mobo

Drop the Vcore1.33-1.4 range and why not use bios oc,instead of amd overdrive.


----------



## Thimblewad (Jun 20, 2017)

ASOT said:


> Play safe please,the more concern is with your gpu then cpu,FX is doing Ok 4.4-4.5 GHz on that mobo
> 
> Drop the Vcore1.33-1.4 range and why not use bios oc,instead of amd overdrive.



The GPU already has a custom BIOS and I don't think I can do much more with it.
*
I am using BIOS for all OC, AOD is only for monitoring.
Anyways, does "temperature margin" in AOD mean °C before shutdown?

UPDATE: 4.9 GHz seems stable @ 1.464 V (HWMonitor & CPU-Z):*


----------



## ASOT (Jun 20, 2017)

U are limited by gpu until oc cpu anymore..dont up more voltage to it


----------



## Mr.Scott (Jun 20, 2017)

lol. Stable. Run CineBench 15.


----------



## Thimblewad (Jun 20, 2017)

Mr.Scott said:


> lol. Stable. Run CineBench 15.



*4.9 GHz crashed @ 1.464 V*, not increasing voltage.
*4.8 GHz stable    @ 1.428 V*:




EDIT: Off to play some games.


BF3 64/64 stable
DiRT 4 landrush stable
TimeSpy benchmark stable
Firestrike benchmark stable
Unigine: Valley benchmark stable
Unigine: Heaven 4.0 benchmark stable
CrossOut stable
DiRT Rally stable
GTA V stable


----------



## Mr.Scott (Jun 20, 2017)

Nice. I would say you're good at 4.8......at least until the board quits.


----------



## Thimblewad (Jun 20, 2017)

Mr.Scott said:


> Nice. I would say you're good at 4.8......at least until the board quits.



The board used to run a bad sample FX-6300 4.5 GHz 24/7 at 1.475 V. I pressume that means I should be okay now at 1.428 V or 1.440 V?

EDIT: Any chance I can fiddle with NB/HT?


----------



## Mr.Scott (Jun 20, 2017)

Stock HT is 2600. Leave it there. There is no benefit.
NB you should be able to get to 2400 without voltage.


----------



## Thimblewad (Jun 20, 2017)

Mr.Scott said:


> Stock HT is 2600.



Stock HT here is 2400, hmmm. 2600 works fine.

Stock NB is 2200, 2400 makes system extremely unresponsive, no matter what voltage.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 20, 2017)

JATownes said:


> This.  Pushing that 8350 on a 970 board is not the best idea.  Good cooling on a 990FX board will yield anywhere from 4.8-5.0Ghz, but that chip will want lots of volts to get it done.
> 
> Active cooling on the VRMs might help, but I would be careful that they do not pop.
> 
> JAT



Yup. Bios vcore 1.476. Good benches, 

Ryzen Blender, 7Zip, Zip 8 core compression. Unigen Benchmarks.


----------



## Thimblewad (Jun 20, 2017)

eidairaman1 said:


> Yup. Bios vcore 1.476 vcore



Used to have that 24/7 with this board and FX-6300 @ 4,5 GHz


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 20, 2017)

Thimblewad said:


> Used to have that 24/7 with this board and FX-6300 @ 4,5 GHz



Asus board and possibly a "golden chip" despite being a pib from microcenter. See my last post for tests i use


----------



## Mr.Scott (Jun 20, 2017)

Thimblewad said:


> Stock HT here is 2400, hmmm. 2600 works fine.
> 
> Stock NB is 2200, 2400 makes system extremely unresponsive, no matter what voltage.



Stock HT on all 8 core FX's is 2600. Your board just sets it wrong. Most do. 

Can't do 2400 NB.........shitty IMC.


----------



## Thimblewad (Jun 20, 2017)

Mr.Scott said:


> Can't do 2400 NB.........shitty IMC.



After all, it was only 65 € (new)


----------



## Mr.Scott (Jun 20, 2017)

Thimblewad said:


> After all, it was only 65 € (new)


That's like 75 USD.
lol, that's a pretty good price.


----------



## Thimblewad (Jun 20, 2017)

Mr.Scott said:


> That's like 75 USD.
> lol, that's a pretty good price.



Got it 2-3 years ago when my GA-MA770-UD3 died. I miss a 5.1/7.1 sound card tho.

But hey, I should be fine, rockin' six 120mm case fans, hahahaha.


----------



## FightingFalcon (Jun 23, 2017)

> Is this okay for 24/7 use and can this chip be pushed more?



Run some cpu stressing software for 30-60 minutes and if it does not fail, than You are good to go. If not - fallback and repeat the process. 
I do agree, though, that adding some VRM cooling can go along way for improved stability.


----------



## Thimblewad (Jun 23, 2017)

FightingFalcon said:


> Run some cpu stressing software for 30-60 minutes and if it does not fail, than You are good to go. If not - fallback and repeat the process.
> I do agree, though, that adding some VRM cooling can go along way for improved stability.



Case is pretty cool (6 case fans)

Consecutive Cinebench R15 passes (all benchmarks): ✔
2 hour rendering of 1080p60FPS video: ✔
Gaming 4-5 hours: ✔
Internet browsing: ✔
TimeSpy/Firestrike/Heaven/Valley stable: ✔
Downloading things + installing multiple games overnight: ✔

*CPU-Z
*
EDIT: Gotta figure out the GPU next. Then I'm giving the PC to my brother and buying a new one.  Big upgrade from Pentium E5400 & GT640


----------



## FightingFalcon (Jun 23, 2017)

GPU can be stressed pretty well by FurMark, for example.


----------



## Thimblewad (Jun 23, 2017)

FightingFalcon said:


> GPU can be stressed pretty well by FurMark, for example.



I will not use Furmark. Apps like Furmark, Prime95 etc., I don't use them, not realistic.

I'm fine with my tests, it's stable for my use.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 24, 2017)

Thimblewad said:


> I will not use Furmark. Apps like Furmark, Prime95 etc., I don't use them, not realistic.
> 
> I'm fine with my tests, it's stable for my use.



7Zip, Zip 8 core compression, Unigen benches


----------

